# Carrying on Tradition?



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Ok on rivers around here Float Trips durring the Summer keeps people working but come Winter there is nothing.Thinking if Person has a few Jet Boats set up Gigging durring the Winter take people out at night carrying on Old Time Tradition,having Fish Fry at the end of the Evening.

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...d=10001&langId=-1&mode=article&objectID=33459

Thoughts?

big rockpile


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm unfamiliar with this tradition but the thing that comes to mind is the weather come Winter. Would people who has disposable income (thinking older people like myself) be willing to be out on a boat in cold weather ? 
Were you thinking of a primarily male customer base ?
Have you checked into insurance ?

What sides were you looking to serve with that fish fry ?


~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Pelenaka said:


> I'm unfamiliar with this tradition but the thing that comes to mind is the weather come Winter. Would people who has disposable income (thinking older people like myself) be willing to be out on a boat in cold weather ?
> Were you thinking of a primarily male customer base ?
> Have you checked into insurance ?
> 
> ...


Well this is to go along with my Sons Float Business.Insurance not sure I know if on General Float they do something stupid and get hurt or killed he is not responsible.

Got a feeling anyone that hasn't ever done this before but don't want to invest in Boat and Equipment would be interested and even some Ladies.

Far as weather the season runs where it can be warm to below zero.

Sides I figure normal Taters and Cole Slaw and yes something Warm to Drink by the fire.

big rockpile


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

So providing that you qualify for all the permits and insurance isn't an issue ect. 

Then my suggestion is to acquire the use of a boat or two, work out the dinning portion (tables, cooking equipment, food, servers, food permit? Alcohol/BYOB) and do a limited run before investing in bought equipment. 

Pick a day two mos. + out to give you time & your customer base to schedule your event into their life. 
Advertise heavy(use free methods) , offer up some free tickets to people who are in the public eye; gun & sporting goods shop owners or managers, town clerk , host or waitress @ a busy dinner. Offer a few tickets up as raffle prizes (tax deduction) ect. 
Check into doing some radio interviews maybe invite a local radio host out to do a remote feed. 

Since you mentioned that this is a tradition gear some of your advertising toward the people who would have the nostalgic about this. 

Also see if you can have a small goody bag for each boater as a parting gift - coupons from local biz, fishing lure, stuff like that. Also offer a pic of people holding up their catch.

ETA: do one dry run with the P.R. guests shop owners newspaper people so then they can talk up your unique blast from the past fishing & dinning experience.
~~ pelenaka ~~


----------

